
Collection of CSS Creations | CSSDeck - jalbertbowden
http://cssdeck.com/#.T7zRSFbe2MQ.hackernews
======
ashamedlion
The homepage design is certainly "inspired" by Dribbble.

~~~
binarydreams
honestly, when i launched the website, i came to know that dribbble had
similar listing (from such feedbacks like yours :P). trust me, neither was i
inspired from dribbble's listing nor did i steal/copy/ripoff anything from
there.

well, its ... mmk.

~~~
scoot
The design isn't "inspired" by anything - it's Bootstrap. That has it's place,
when thoughtfully deployed, but not in a site espousing good CSS designs.

------
dkroy
You probably already know this, but your website doesn't function correctly in
IE.

~~~
binarydreams
but Chrome is the no.1 browser :D

~~~
dkroy
Lol, yeah I remember seeing that article. It is kind of funny I use each
browser for a different purpose. I develop for IE, develop in Firefox, and
browse in Chrome.

------
PelCasandra
Glad to see some great implementations here.

It would be nicer if it wouldn't be needed to hover the images to read what
the effect is about.

~~~
luzon19
try the "live list" listing type

------
TazeTSchnitzel
(this post contained some errors, removed at author's request since they
exposed some of the site's architecture)

~~~
binarydreams
i am extremely sorry regarding what happened. we were just moving today and
upgrading things. should be all fixed now!

------
binarydreams
wow, i was fixing bugs and improving parts but then suddenly website gone
down. server hungup :|

Then i checked various tools like GA and found HN hit up with massive traffic,
lol :D

I just launched V2 today and was moving servers, hehe.

Sorry if anyone faced bad downtime/errors.

~~~
fourmii
Nice site! Well done, I've just been looking through it this morning for some
inspiration.

------
PierreSN
I am currently learning Css and I always love getting new stuff. Thanks

